# YES is going "On-Demand" with Verizon FIOS - Could DIRECTV be next?



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The following is a press-release posted at YES about an agreement reached between YES and Verizon to make YES content available on-demand to Verizons' FIOS customers. I can only hope that YES and DIRECTV are working on a similar deal!

(Mods: Not sure if this is the appropriate forum for this topic; please move as needed.)

Link: http://web.yesnetwork.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090408&content_id=1467605&vkey=2


> *YES, Verizon reach Video-on-Demand agreement *
> 
> *Verizon FiOS TV First to offer YES' Yankees Games On-Demand in New York Area *
> 
> ...


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

This would be a great addition to DTV's on demand line up. I eagerly await the anouncement.


----------



## Rob-NovA (Jan 10, 2008)

This would indeed be cool if extended to D*. But, I hope it's not geography bound! I can understand the concerns over game telecasts, but I'd love to be able to see the other YES programming like Yankeeography!


----------

